# Baby countdown!



## Badfish740 (Nov 3, 2014)

The day is finally here!  The wife and I are sitting in pre op.  Place your bets!  We don't know what we're having.


----------



## pen (Nov 3, 2014)

good luck!


----------



## gzecc (Nov 3, 2014)

With that beard, its got to be a boy.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 3, 2014)

Best of luck!!


----------



## bmblank (Nov 3, 2014)

I was sure we were having a boy. I'm screwed, I don't know how to raise a girl!


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2014)

Well wishes to mom and baby.  My vote would be for a puppy, but that probably ain't right.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 3, 2014)

It's a girl  Now I'm really outnumbered!    She is gorgeous!   Pics to follow!


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats.  I'll smoke a cigar for ya.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 3, 2014)

Jags said:


> Well wishes to mom and baby.  My vote would be for a puppy, but that probably ain't right.



I was going to quip . . . "human being" . . . but I like your line of thought even better. Could be a kitten though . . . or maybe plural . . . kittens.


----------



## fossil (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome to the world, Littler Bad!


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats mama and papa badfish. Enjoy life bad minnow.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats on the new addition to the family - hope all's well with Mom and baby girl.  What did you name her?  Have to tell you ... my Hubby was trying to get a smile from our oldest girl when she was a baby ... he told her she had to smile because "Daddy has a credit card."  And there it was   Enjoy all the little moments...


----------



## mustangwagz (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats dood! im due for number 2 in march..well...im not...but the wife is. lol Already have a 5 yr old boy who LOVES playing with firewood and pellets, so hope the new one will to when time comes around. Take care of mom, and keep her sane!


----------



## Cynnergy (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 5, 2014)

Good job.  enjoy every second of this miracle as you can.


----------



## DBNH22 (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrats on becoming a dad but where are the pics?  What did you name her?

Little piece of advice......don't feel like you need to rush out and buy all the latest, greatest and most expensive of every baby item that people claim you'll need.  I wish someone would have told us that with our first.  

Second hand shops are a bargain for pretty much everything baby related.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 10, 2014)

Name the Baby "BK Princess"

She will forgive you one day.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Nov 11, 2014)

congrats!  my wife and i just found out we will be parents soon too.  very exciting


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 11, 2014)

Hills Hoard said:


> congrats!  my wife and i just found out we will be parents soon too.  very exciting



Congratulations Hills Hoard ... when's the baby due?


----------



## Hills Hoard (Nov 11, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Congratulations Hills Hoard ... when's the baby due?



thanks, looking at may next year.   The doctor did give a specific date but i was to excited to listen properly!


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 12, 2014)

Wouldn't get too caught up in the date the doctor gives you ... they make their entrance when ready  I always found my calculations more accurate than the doctor's anyway.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 15, 2014)

So here I am two weeks later and no pics-sorry guys.  Guess I've been a little busy   All is quiet right now in the house with mom, daughter #1, and daughter # 2 all fast asleep.  It's a chilly 24 degrees outside, our first real cold weather of the season.  The Englander is digesting a nice load of oak that came down during Hurricane Irene.  Anyway, without further ado, here she is-little Juliette Elizabeth (aka, the lit'ler Badfish-sister to 'lil Badfish):


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 15, 2014)

She's a cutie!  How'd you get her to stick out her tongue at us?   Enjoy the quiet ... it never lasts long with kids around.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats . . . beautiful baby.


----------



## newburner (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats Badfish and family! She's adorable.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 15, 2014)

Congratulations Badfish! I hope everyone is healthy!

Newborn babies are awesome. Soooo easy to take care of. Dress them, feed them, change them (as you know it gets a little bit complicated down the road)

Now as long as my wife doesn't see this post,......

Andrew


----------



## fossil (Nov 16, 2014)

You bads done good.  Again.    Rick


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 16, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> It's a girl  Now I'm really outnumbered!    She is gorgeous!   Pics to follow!


Best wishes to your larger family


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 16, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> It's a girl  Now I'm really outnumbered!    She is gorgeous!   Pics to follow!



Badfish ... there is something to be said for "Daddy's Girl"  It's frustrating from my perspective - I can give advise or say something to try and comfort ... Dad says the same thing and it makes it all better


----------



## DBNH22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Fsappo said:


> Name the Baby "BK Princess"
> 
> She will forgive you one day.




Yeah.....

She'll forgive you...........

Or kill you in your sleep in about 20 years but hey it's a long way off.......


----------



## DBNH22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> So here I am two weeks later and no pics-sorry guys.  Guess I've been a little busy   All is quiet right now in the house with mom, daughter #1, and daughter # 2 all fast asleep.  It's a chilly 24 degrees outside, our first real cold weather of the season.  The Englander is digesting a nice load of oak that came down during Hurricane Irene.  Anyway, without further ado, here she is-little Juliette Elizabeth (aka, the lit'ler Badfish-sister to 'lil Badfish):




I don't care what anyone says, the best things in life are free.  I didn't realize this until I became a dad myself and I realize it more each day.  My son is almost three and a half and his eyes light up like you wouldn't believe every time I tell him we're gonna do "guy stuff."


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dana B said:


> I don't care what anyone says, the best things in life are free.  I didn't realize this until I became a dad myself and I realize it more each day.  My son is almost three and a half and his eyes light up like you wouldn't believe every time I tell him we're gonna do "guy stuff."



Very true-daughter number 1 is just a little over three and I love being able to take her places and "do stuff" with her.  It doesn't matter what it is-going to the trash dump, taking a walk around the neighborhood, or just doing errands at the auto parts store, Lowes, etc...it's always a fun adventure.


----------



## DBNH22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> Very true-daughter number 1 is just a little over three and I love being able to take her places and "do stuff" with her.  It doesn't matter what it is-going to the trash dump, taking a walk around the neighborhood, or just doing errands at the auto parts store, Lowes, etc...it's always a fun adventure.




Your kids can also prove to be very useful tools in annoying your spouse.  I taught my two year old daughter to say redrum like the little boy in the shining says it and she (my daughter) thinks it's hilarious.  My wife, not so much.


----------



## h2ochild (Nov 27, 2014)

Congratulations...What a beautiful baby!


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 27, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> Very true-daughter number 1 is just a little over three and I love being able to take her places and "do stuff" with her.  It doesn't matter what it is-going to the trash dump, taking a walk around the neighborhood, or just doing errands at the auto parts store, Lowes, etc...it's always a fun adventure.



The more you involve your girls in some of your errands and chores (auto parts, Lowes, etc), the more you are preparing her for self-reliance as an adult.  My parents remodelled our cottage on Lake Erie when I was growing up.  I learned a lot about home renovations (drywall, tiling, plumbing, etc) and became comfortable with power tools.  I've made bunk beds for our twins, built our pellet shed, built the kid's swing set/climber, repaired my washer, installed my dishwasher, etc.  Those earlier lessons have been helpful....


----------

